# NH 575 baler with deere 5310 tractor



## werke01 (May 4, 2010)

Have a JD 5310 FWA, with loader(55 pto hp) and just bought a New holland 575 baler. How well do you think this combination will work?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

Should work fine but you have more baler than tractor.I think NH recomends 65 HP


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have ran a hesston 4590 behind a JD 5325. In thin rows it did good. Normal windrows it was all the tractor wanted (2nd cut alfalfa cut with a 13ft discbine). I tried it a little bit on 3rd cutting with double rows and I thought I was going to kill the tractors clutch. It mad a pretty bad sound every time the plunger hit. You might be ok but gear down big time. In thick hay it will give your tractor a workout.
I would also weight the tractor down, some wheel weights and your loader or a stack of weights up front will help.
Robert


----------



## obigdaddy (May 6, 2010)

My son-n-law runs this very same set up here in North Georgia and it works just fine. On the flats, it runs fast and puts out precise bales every time without gearing down. on the hills he just cuts it down 1 gear and it just keeps going fine. He also runs a 5x4 round baler behind same tractor without issue. All in all I think you should be fine?


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

It all depends on how patient you are, 55hp will be no problem, if you go up hills you will have to slow to have the power , but thats all. the reality is with a small hp tractor you have a much better feel as to how hard the baler is working and therfore are more sensitive to working it too hard or blowing shear bolts.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

a couple thousand bales a year you won't know the difference - start working that baler and you need at least a 6400 series tractor or 6410 with a 16 sp tranny. That baler will bale some hay and if you are really going to work it, 90 pto hp is reccommended.


----------



## okbuckaroo (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah..thats alot of baler for the HP...good luck..let us know how it works out


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

I've used my NH 575 behind my NH TC55DA (55hp) tractor and have never had a problem. I bale with my NH TL100A (100hp) at the same speed I just shear more bolts. When I stop and allow the baler to run the smaller tractor bounces around more.


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

exactly i dont think some of these guys have ever used a small baler with a small tractor they dont seem to have any idea, nwfarmer your right. more power really just means more shear bolts i bale at 400 per hr with 45 hp. some of u blokes just comment cause u like to see your name on a reply.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Oops! I don't want to get in the middle of that.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

aussiehayman said:


> exactly i dont think some of these guys have ever used a small baler with a small tractor they dont seem to have any idea, nwfarmer your right. more power really just means more shear bolts i bale at 400 per hr with 45 hp. some of u blokes just comment cause u like to see your name on a reply.


I am pretty new to this forum and dont want to come across as a D***. I have baled with small machines and big machines. I am not saying you need 140hp or 100hp to run it. The one thing that is almost as important as the hp is the weight of the tractor. A baler throws a little tractor around. Sure you can get by with a 50hp tractor, but its not ideal.
Robert


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Probably could use a bit more tractor for that baler...but it is also important your tractor weighs more than the baler. Yours probably has a 1000 lbs on the baler, more if you have weights or calcium in the tires. The MFWD drive is helpful. If you are not doing a lot or are on the flat you may do well. At least 75hp would be better and an extra 2000 lbs of iron. Good luck, sounds like a great many people have had good luck. You will like the NH 575...great baler...great rep.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I mean no disrespect to the guys running the smaller tractors but the shear bolt is the fusible link in the system. If you break less bolts with the smaller tractor the shock load that normally breaks the bolt with the larger tractors is either going to the tractor or the baler. Like others have said if you aren't pushing it real hard or baling a lot it will probably work fine but over time pushing it hard might catch up with you.

"I am pretty new to this forum and dont want to come across as a D***." rob_cook 2001
Whats wrong with coming across as a Duck? LOL


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

Production Acres said:


> a couple thousand bales a year you won't know the difference - start working that baler and you need at least a 6400 series tractor or 6410 with a 16 sp tranny. That baler will bale some hay and if you are really going to work it, 90 pto hp is reccommended.


I agree and have proven experience with that exact set up. But my baler is a BC5070. I went to the 6420 90 HP PTO and it's done a great job. You can do it with the 5300 tractor but you will work the tractor into big problems eventually.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

aussiehayman said:


> exactly i dont think some of these guys have ever used a small baler with a small tractor they dont seem to have any idea, nwfarmer your right. more power really just means more shear bolts i bale at 400 per hr with 45 hp. some of u blokes just comment cause u like to see your name on a reply.


Hey when did this turn into a smart remark blog. Were just stating how we feel, lets not make this personal aussiehayman. No room for that here since you most likley haven't met any of us! This is a cool site! BE COOL.


----------

